# Computereindringlinge stehlen 40 Millionen Kreditkartendaten



## Newsfeed (6 August 2008)

In den USA klagt das Justizministerium elf Personen an, die in WLANs von Einzelhändlern eingedrungen sein sollen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

